# IUI using donor sperm. scared!!



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok so after 4 years of ttc and a loss of 2.5 stone we are finally at the top off the list for a sperm donor. Our appointment has been made for march 5th to meet with the consultant.

Anyone know what happens next?


----------



## Lady J (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi *Ronniesgirl*,
At what stage are you? Have you had all fertility tests etc! Also are you with the NHS. 
We are with the NHS,had all tests plus número use apps over 2years. Finally told 2months ago we needed IUI with Donor sperm.We had to see a counsellor before Crimbo. Just had treatment plan where they ask you too choose characteristics of donor IE hair colour, height and weight. 
Lady J x


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Lady J,
We've had all the tests done and found DH has kleinefelters syndrome but i also have low ovarian reserve. We are NHS and we haven't had any couselling yet. I was given forms ine Friday to fill in (welfare of the child and sharing information ) we had already filled in consent forms. The nurse described this next appointment as consent appointment and i think we have to chose donor profile.


----------



## Rach9520 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi ronniegirl, my DH also has the same condition and we are also having diui

I'm on my second cycle

We meet the consultant first and advised him of all the tests we had done on the nhs but because the nhs wouldn t consider me due to the post code lottery so to speak and they said my Bmi was also to high and I'm under 30 they wouldn't do it. As my DH is 14 years older than me we didn't want to wait any longer so we decided to self fund and wee seen very quickly.

When we fist started this process we had to meet a councillor to ask questions talk about how we feel about usings a donor and what to tell the child about our journey.

This is very crystal and the councillor we had was amazing and really helped us.


If you want to know any more please just ask 


Good luck


----------



## juju81 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ronniesgirl, we went private as our PCT didn't cover make infertility but after we had the appointments to sign the consent forms and pick the sperm it all happened very quickly.  With your low ovarian reserve are you having medicated cycle? If they haven't suggested it, is request it!  I'm now pregnant with my 2nd.  Each treatment worked and my AMH was only 3 so keep positive girls, it can and will work for you too xxx


----------



## ronniesgirl (Mar 31, 2011)

Thankyou both for your reply,

I was told by my consultant that they want to try a natural cycle first as they were concerned i would not respond well when stimulated.


----------

